# Steelhead Spinner Article



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

This article was the first article I ever had published and appeared in the March 1999 Salmon Trout Steelheader magazine. It is an article about spinner fishing for steelhead and compares the theories of Jim Bedford and Jed Davis. I was fortunate enough to interview both and I have also had the pleasure of fishing with Jim on many occasions. Jim is also the person that showed me the ropes and helped me get into outdoor writing so this article has a special place in my heart.

https://gfeteric.medium.com/contras...ord-and-jed-davis-spinner-fishing-9908f83bf8f


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome article, I found it last night, I really liked this article. Great Lakes Steelhead Spinner Collection — What patterns work and how to make them I intend to try a couple of those spinners out.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Always a fun read...I've fished his old haunts all fall/winter...saw his name graffitied on a bridge too, on a grand tributary, lol


----------

